# Anyone experience problems with Reikan Focal?



## scottkinfw (Dec 12, 2017)

I purchased the latest pro version and ran my 1DXII with several lenses. My camera locked up and I had to reset to factory defaults (real PIA). The focus was off for all lenses as well. 

I took my gear on a landscape photography trip thereafter and I had to use live view to focus with my Hoodman loupe. This would have been a disaster if I had to hit moving targets.

I wrote to Reikan but got no reply.

Anyway, just a heads up.

Thanks.

Scott


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2017)

Did your AFMA settings change on the camera? The Software does occasionally lockup my computer, but restarting it fixes it. Its always a good idea to backup your AFMA values, Reikan offers to do that for you. Its been 2 months since I've used it, and there is a more recent update as I recall.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi Scott. 
I have had some small issues with FoCal in the past, sorted via email very quickly. Also when you connect the camera FoCal will record all values / preferences set, even after a complete loss (camaras going flat) just reconnect and it will ask if you want to restore the last backup before continuing, always works for me. 
Plus can’t you save all of this on the 1D series cameras yourself to a cf card? 

Cheers, Graham. 



scottkinfw said:


> I purchased the latest pro version and ran my 1DXII with several lenses. My camera locked up and I had to reset to factory defaults (real PIA). The focus was off for all lenses as well.
> 
> I took my gear on a landscape photography trip thereafter and I had to use live view to focus with my Hoodman loupe. This would have been a disaster if I had to hit moving targets.
> 
> ...


----------

